# How can I remove virus from Windows 98 Computer.



## nuaeman (Apr 9, 2008)

My friend computer has one or more viruses. We also suspect it has been hijacked to serve porno. We desperately need help on how to detect and remove these viruses, malware, trojan horses, etc.

Please, can someone help us?

What specific steps can we take using Windows 98?

Thank you,

nuaeman


----------



## Blue Zee (May 18, 2007)

See this:

http://forums.techguy.org/malware-removal-hijackthis-logs/110854-security-help-tools.html

If you need further help, suggest you post here:

http://forums.techguy.org/54-malware-removal-hijackthis-logs/

Best of luck,

Zee


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

A HijackThis log definitely needs to be posted so we can see what's running in the background.

Is there a full-time antivirus program in that computer. If there is, is it up-to-date with the latest definition files, and has a full hard drive scan been done with it?

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## nuaeman (Apr 9, 2008)

I just view the info Blue Zee. Very useful information but does this tools can eliminate Trojan as well. I want to totally remove it from that computer.


----------



## Blue Zee (May 18, 2007)

I would try SUPERAntispyware Free Version for Home Users:

http://www.superantispyware.com/

Download, install and launch.

Update (you must have an active internet connection).

Close and restart the program after updating.

Click *Scan your computer*, select *Perform Complete Scan*, click *Next*.

Be patient as it will take some time.

When the scan finishes you will see a list of the items that should be dealt with.

Click *Next* so that the program cleans the system.

Close SUPERAntispyware, restart the PC and test.

This is the basic, and usually good enough.

If that doesn't help, please post at

http://forums.techguy.org/54-malware-removal-hijackthis-logs/

Where a security expert will help (I'm not allowed to go into further details).

Best of luck.

Zee


----------



## kickback999 (Apr 14, 2008)

The best way to remove, and ensure future protection from viruses would be to install Linux.
But anyway, failing that, you should definately run the virus scan in safe mode, as with windows 9x I found a lot of viruses wouldent let me delete them or even detect them in normal mode.
Good luck.
After you have removed the viruses I cannot stress how important it is to make sure you DON'T USE Microsoft Internet Explorer. Make sure you use Firefox instead. As well as the anti spyware, you should download zonealarm's free firewall (version 6.0 supports win9x).


----------



## Cheeseball81 (Mar 3, 2004)

I would follow these suggestions so we can at least see how advanced the infection is and go from there.



flavallee said:


> A HijackThis log definitely needs to be posted so we can see what's running in the background.
> 
> Is there a full-time antivirus program in that computer. If there is, is it up-to-date with the latest definition files, and has a full hard drive scan been done with it?
> 
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------

